# Rules and procedures question



## The Archivist

Are there any set requirements for holding a Make and Take? I want to be able to hold one someday for the haunters out here in SoCal and need to know what has been done before and any special considerations I should take.


----------



## DarkLore

If there are requirements, I don't know them. For us in the DFW area....we discuss a get together time, discuss ideas for project builds via an event thread, and then we pick a place and show up. If you are hosting and get a large enough group...my have door prizes or something. Read through the old threads for DFW/Okie make and take...you'll see what I mean.

A few suggestions: 

• have sodas (or beer) and chips on hand
• discuss project ideas of what to make ahead of time. try to pick something everyone wants to do for their haunt.
• decide on the needed list of materials for everyone to bring or prep ahead of time
• send a link (ahead of time) to project howto examples if possible
• make sure you have necessary tools on hand and let folks know if they need to bring something

It's helpful if someone has some experience with the project you plan. Sometimes a couple of us will play with the project ahead of time just so we have some kind of plan of attack.


----------



## The Archivist

cool, thanks. Appreciate the help.


----------

